# "Here be dragons": Der Chaos Computer Club lädt zum Kongress



## Newsfeed (26 Dezember 2009)

In der Hauptstadt beginnt am Sonntag der 26. Chaos Communication Congress. Der ausrichtende CCC erwartet insgesamt 3000 Besucher bei den rund 80 Vorträgen im Kongresszentrum am Alexanderplatz.

Weiterlesen...


----------

